# Land Price Tug-Of-War



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

From DTN.....really good read....read this quickly as it probably will go to subscriber.

Regards, Mike

http://www.dtnprogressivefarmer.com/dtnag/common/link.do?symbolicName=/free/news/template1&paneContentId=2003&paneParentId=70452&product=/ag/free/home/quickview&vendorReference=0702DDBA&pagination_num=1


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

It kinda tickles me, you can read a lot of articles like this and it comes down to a lot of producers were foolish enough to believe that $8 corn was going to be the new norm. Even if it was, seed, fertilizer, equipment and land prices would have rose fast enough that we would be right back at sub $4 corn.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

It seems the loss of pasture and hay ground has caused a lot of erosion concerns.

Pasture and hay ground is now eligible for CRP enrollment. Never thought I would see that happen.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Tim/South said:


> It seems the loss of pasture and hay ground has caused a lot of erosion concerns.
> Pasture and hay ground is now eligible for CRP enrollment. Never thought I would see that happen.


Pastures that has a creek running threw it has been eligible for CRP here for about 20 yrs.So it took a lot of cow guys out of the picture that rented pastures.A few pheasants are more important than some momma cows.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

swmnhay said:


> Pastures that has a creek running threw it has been eligible for CRP here for about 20 yrs.So it took a lot of cow guys out of the picture that rented pastures.A few pheasants are more important than some momma cows.


I attended an FSA meeting in the summer and it was said the USDA was considering allowing pasture and hay ground and also allowing normal farming practices. My first thought was they could not afford to pay every person who had pasture or hay. The committee members were not sure of the details but had concerns that the 3 county area would sign up.

When the news letter came out it stated that pasture and hay was now eligible for CRP. Hay ground has a catch that the first harvest can not take place until ground nesting fowl season is over.

I could not find any restrictions on pastures.

I have never signed up for any CRP, never had any property that qualified. If I could try it for a year or two then I might enroll some pasture. From looking at the information I gather they want a longer term commitment.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Typically 5 years for fed programs....but not always.

Regards, Mike


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Tim/South said:


> ......
> 
> When the news letter came out it stated that pasture and hay was now eligible for CRP. Hay ground has a catch that the first harvest can not take place until ground nesting fowl season is over.
> 
> ...


Aug. 1st is the date for harvesting here...when it's allowed. I'm on HEL rated ground, but I cannot do anything that really makes sense. The best use for my ground would probably be hay and pastures, but I have to rotate into row crop because, as part of the Illinois district, I fall under the "flat land" guidelines.

As far as haying CRP ground, the last time I checked, I could only harvest 20% of the ground each year unless they lifted the restrictions in a drought year. And Aug 1st grass hay---well, I'm might as well feed straw.

Ralph


----------



## steve IN (Jan 13, 2010)

Is this the continuous CRP sign up or something new? I was under the impression that FSA cut the max acres for CRP by about 5 million acres. If this is true then wait till that goes into corn production


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

steve IN said:


> Is this the continuous CRP sign up or something new? I was under the impression that FSA cut the max acres for CRP by about 5 million acres. If this is true then wait till that goes into corn production


This is new. It appears from the news letter they are allowing the enrollment of permanent existing hay and pasture land and allow a person to continue with normal farming practices.

The idea is to keep existing grass land currently being used for Ag from being turned into row crops. A good bit of hay and pasture was lost to corn when the prices were high.


----------



## steve IN (Jan 13, 2010)

Typical USDA knee jerk reaction. Let's close the barn door after it's empty and burning to the ground. Maybe they should have been talking to EPA before they came up with that disastrous ethanol (from corn) mandate. I feel that all farmers will be paying for that mandate for a very long time


----------

